# FR: to be very hungry/thirsty - avoir beaucoup/très/grand + faim, soif, etc.



## mariarier

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'on dit "Il a tres faim" ou "Il a beaucoup faim"? (et soif, peur, etc.)

Merci.

M. R.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also this thread on the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

On dit <<il a très faim>>  ou il a un faim de loup


----------



## HAVANITA

we just say" il a très faim!"


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour Marianer! Welcome to the Forum!  

He is very hungry = _Il a *très* faim_ or _Il est affamé_ (as for _He's starving_ for instance).
Il a très soif...
Il a très peur...


----------



## agoodeno

Is "J'ai beaucoup de soif" acceptable, or must it be "J'ai très soif"?

Soif is a noun, but très is an adjective!

Alan


----------



## french4beth

Hi Alan,

I believe it's "J'ai très soif".


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

agoodeno said:
			
		

> Is "J'ai beaucoup de soif"  acceptable, or must it be "J'ai très soif"?
> 
> Soif is a noun, but très is an adjective!
> 
> Alan


 

très is an adverb (it modifies adjectives & adverbs)

M.H.


----------



## noddy

I agree "très"


----------



## Benjy

why not j'ai beaucoup soif? beaucoup can be an averb too


----------



## agoodeno

Oops, I meant très is an adverb.

But if adverbs modify only adjectives and adverbs, and since soif is neither, then I "J'ai très soif" is incorrect!

Alan


----------



## emma42

Is très not an adverb and an adjective?  I believe it is.

And I don't understand why we can't say "J'ai beaucoup soif" either!


----------



## bouee

I can not explain it from a grammatical point of view, but as a native, I can tell you that it's "j'ai très soif". J'ai beaucoup de soif is never said, and j'ai beacoup soif is not correct and would only be used to make fun of someone who doesn't speak good french (a child learning to speak or a non native)


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

It's those annoying expressions with avoir, where in English we use to be

Even though soif is a noun, it works in this case like an adjectif, which is why us anglophones have trouble with these expressions

avoir peur, chaud, faim, etc
M.H.


----------



## justin

'très' and 'beaucoup' are interchangeable in that phrase in France. Quite acceptable. Just omit 'de'.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

justin said:
			
		

> 'très' and 'beaucoup' are interchangeable in that phrase in France. Quite acceptable. Just omit 'de'.


 

hmmmmm  only 4 hits for j'ai beaucoup soif,

1.4 million for j'ai très soif

M.H.


----------



## Cath.S.

justin said:
			
		

> 'très' and 'beaucoup' are interchangeable in that phrase in France. Quite acceptable. Just omit 'de'.


Well no, they're not, I'm afraid.

As was said before, _j'ai beaucoup soif_ might be heard in little children's conversation - immediately followed by the voice of an adult correcting them "Non, Hugo/Emma, on dit : 'j'ai très soif' !"


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Mon avis :
"beaucoup" contient l'idée de "grande quantité"
"J'ai beaucoup mangé" = "j'ai mangé une grande quantité"
"j'ai beaucoup couru" = "j'au couru longtemps/ sur une grande distance/souvent" (selon le contexte)

Mais la faim, la soif, la peur, la colère, la douleur, qui sont des sentiments/sensations ne se mesurent pas en quantité mais en importance ou en qualité(une grande faim, très faim, une faim tenace)


----------



## Cath.S.

Aussi
j'ai grand-soif.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Aussi
> j'ai grand-soif.


 Ça date un peu, non ?
Quand j'entends ça, je vois immédiatement une enseigne de mousquetaire pénétrer dans une auberge :
_- Ah, morbleu, j'ai grand-soif ! A boire, tavernier du diable, ou je tue le chien ! _


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Ça date un peu, non ?
> Quand j'entends ça, je vois immédiatement une enseigne de mousquetaire pénétrer dans une auberge :
> _- Ah, morbleu, j'ai grand-soif ! A boire, tavernier du diable, ou je tue le chien ! _



Ça date beaucoup, même, mais le TLF ne le donne pas comme vieilli, alors je n'ai rien dit. Parce que je l'aime bien, moi, cette locution.


----------



## ChiMike

Monsieur Hoole said:
			
		

> hmmmmm only 4 hits for j'ai beaucoup soif,
> 
> 1.4 million for j'ai très soif
> 
> M.H.


 
The number of hits goes up somewhat if you say:

J'ai bien soif.

Balzac uses it in "Le Lys dans la Vallée" - of course, it is a bit dated, but I hope it doesn't provoke laughter and finger-pointing as yet!

That may be the confusion here. 

"beaucoup de soif" is grammatically correct (and is not eliminated because "soif" is a non-counting noun - no plural - see: "beaucoup de blé" in every edition of the Dictionnaire de l'Académie, since the very first!), but it is simply not used very much, if at all and I take your word that it may provoke laughter - as would a use in daily speech in English of: "I am sore afraid" or "I am affrighted". Just because an expression exists and is grammatically correct does not mean people use it!! (or still use it).

As pointed out by someone else, the problem we anglophones have with these words is that we say: am, is, are + adjective in English. "soif" and "faim" in particular are difficult, as they are nouns. "froid" and "chaud" are at least adjectives in many constructions and "très" is therefore the obvious choice in: "J'ai (très) chaud"; "J'ai (très) froid" and the elimination or quasi elimination of "beaucoup de" before "soif" and "faim" is probably at least in part by analogy to these, since grammar would permit it. 

The solution for "soif" and "faim" is for anglophones to remember that these are, in fact, nouns and that the most common way to alter them is to add a real adjective to them.

Here are a few of our choices, anglophones!! From TLF1 (and the Académie gives just about as many!):

*Soif abominable, affreuse, ardente, aride, atroce, brûlante, dévorante, excessive, extrême, horrible, importante, inextinguible, insatiable, intarissable, intense, intolérable; la soif brûle, dévore, tourmente; apaiser, assouvir, calmer, désaltérer, étancher, éteindre, guérir la/sa soif; avoir grand, très soif; souffrir de la soif; haleter, tirer la langue de soif; boire sans soif.*


Why then would you limit yourself and not say:

J'ai une soif brûlante? J'ai une soif ardente? J'ai une soif intense?

These are the way things are said in limpid French.

And, of course, if you don't actually want to describe your thirst or are afraid of ridicule, a very fine, everyday and colloquial adjective, to be put in front of "soif" does exist:

"J'ai grande soif," which has been, at least through most of the 20th century: J'ai grand' soif (still required by the 8th Académie effort), but I note TLF1 omits the apostrophe. Is this merely a typo or am I allowed to do so without waiting for the Académie 9th Edition to get to "soif"?


----------



## Stephen01

Je vois souvent l'expression "j'ai TRES faim". 

Mais si "avoir faim" veut literalement dire "to have hunger", serait-il mieux de dire "j'ai BEAUCOUP DE faim"?

Autrement, "j'ai tres faim" = "I have very hunger".....ca n'a pas un sens


----------



## Aumont

Salut!

Dans mon dictionnaire unilingue et mon dictionnaire des synonymes, je ne trouve que "avoir très faim".

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça semble être la seule forme correcte.

Cordialement,

Aumont


----------



## Oddmania

Well, basically, you're right, as _faim_ is a noun, it wouldn't be illogical to make up a sentence such as _J'ai beaucoup de faim_, since we say _J'ai beaucoup d'argent._ But this simply doesn't make sense (no more than _I have much hunger_ in English...)

_Avoir faim/soif/froid/chaud_ are (illogical  ) idiomatic expressions.


----------



## Maître Capello

Seul _très faim_ est correct. Puisque la faim est une sensation, comme le froid par exemple, on ne peut pas dire qu'on a une grande quantité de faim ou de froid…


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Seul _très faim_ est correct.


Seul _grand-faim_ est correct ; _très faim_, c'est juste ce que tout le monde dit en réalité tous les jours depuis deux ou trois siècles. 

Voici d'autres discussions de la même question :
*He is very hungry.*
*J'ai beaucoup de soif.*
*Avoir peur beaucoup*
*J'ai « beaucoup » peur...*


----------



## geostan

Voici un extrait de Grevisse:

_Cet usage, dont l’origine est discutée, n’a guère été contesté pour avoir froid ou chaud, froid et chaud étant aussi des adjectifs, par ex. dans il fait très froid, très chaud. Pour les autres locutions, les grammairiens ont été moins favorables, les uns rejetant ces emplois en bloc, d’autres les admettant seulement dans la langue familière, quoique les ex. ne soient pas toujours de ce style, on l’a vu. On peut considérer, avec Hanse (s. v. avoir, 17, et très), que l’usage a nettement tranché pour certaines locutions *(avoir faim, soif, peur, mal, sommeil, envie, soin ; faire mal, peur, attention),* tandis que, pour d’autres, les usagers eux-mêmes manifestent une répugnance plus ou moins nette selon les cas.R1

Comme substituts de très, on dispose de bien et fort, d’autres encore (cf. a), mais beaucoup est exclu avec la plupart de ces locutions : on ne dit pas *J’ai beaucoup faim, ni *J’ai beaucoup de faim. — GrandR2 est souvent possible (pour sa forme, voir § 543), mais il fait recherché quand très s’est généralisé : « J’en ai besoin, » dit Frédéric, « grand besoin ! » (Flaub., Éduc., I, 5.) — Elle avait grand chaud quand elle arriva (Pérochon, Gardiennes, p. 34). [Ex. reflétant sans doute l’usage vendéen, cf. § 993, e, 2°.] — Quoiqu’elle eût encore grande envie de dormir (Sand, Mare au d., X). — On partage le bœuf et le riz qu’il faut avoir grand’faim pour manger (Duhamel, Vie des martyrs, p. 226). — Qu’il avait grand-hâte de revoir (M. de Saint Pierre, Aristocrates, IX). — Le passant […] eut grand’peur (Hugo, Misér., IV, viii, 4). — J’ai toujours eu grand pitié [sic] de ces natures douloureuses (Duhamel, Biographie de mes fantômes, p. 176).R3 — Grand se trouve dans des cas où très ne s’emploie guèreR4 : Il faisait grand jour (Hugo, Misér., II, iv, 2). — D’autres adjectifs sont possibles : Pierrotte a bonne envie de prendre dans ses grosses mains la tête frisée du petit Chose (A. Daudet, Petit Chose, II, 16)._


----------



## Tom Duhamel

Un bel exemple montrant à quel point les Québécois parlent mal. Nous utilisons "beaucoup" pour indiquer le degré de faim à l'oral, mais je ne crois pas que quelqu'un oserait l'utiliser à l'écrit.

Par exemple, pour décider de la portion de nourriture à donner à mon jeune fils, je dois savoir son degré d'appétit. Pour ce faire, je lui demanderais:
"As-tu beaucoup faim?" en mettant un emphase sur le mot "beaucoup", indiquant que c'est le degré que je souhaite savoir, et non simplement s'il a faim ou non.

Mais j'accepte d'avouer que c'est un abus de langage, et à la question, je proposerais définitivement "avoir très faim".

"Avoir beaucoup de faim" est complètement mauvais par contre, car comme déjà précisé, cette expression ne s'utiliserait que pour quelque chose qui se compte: "Avoir beaucoup d'amis", "avoir beaucoup d'argent" (le deuxième exemple est est un, volontaire, qui peut être mélangeant pour un anglophone)


----------



## thetalker

bouee said:


> I can not explain it from a grammatical point of view, but as a native, I can tell you that it's "j'ai très soif". J'ai beaucoup de soif is never said, and j'ai beacoup soif is not correct and would only be used to make fun of someone who doesn't speak good french (a child learning to speak or a non native)



pardon je sais que cette reponse est vielle. J'aime votre reponse, c'etait tout ce dont nous avouns eu besion..savoir comment les francais dirait qq. chose. Quand on est etudiant, c'est ca que s'aidera ameliorer le frencais, et non pas souvent des raisons de la grammaire. On peut dire 'une soif terrible aussi? 

Please excuse and correct my pathetic attempts at proper written french. Thanks


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Avoir une soif terrible est possible. Ce serait une soif à boire la mer et les poissons avec.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"J'ai une de ces soifs." ?


----------



## sofagotunhien

I can not explain it from a grammatical point of view, but as a native, I can tell you that it's "j'ai très soif". J'ai beaucoup de soif is never said, and j'ai beacoup soif is not correct and would only be used to make fun of someone who doesn't speak good french (a child learning to speak or a non native)


----------



## David Le Ricain

CARNESECCHI said:


> Hello,
> Mon avis :
> "beaucoup" contient l'idée de "grande quantité"
> "J'ai beaucoup mangé" = "j'ai mangé une grande quantité"
> "j'ai beaucoup couru" = "j'au couru longtemps/ sur une grande distance/souvent" (selon le contexte)
> 
> Mais la faim, la soif, la peur, la colère, la douleur, qui sont des sentiments/sensations ne se mesurent pas en quantité mais en importance ou en qualité(une grande faim, très faim, une faim tenace)


Bonne explication!


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

You could also say, "j'ai *tellement* faim/soif."


----------

